# Voting



## royjames (Jul 16, 2011)

I have been informed that my railway shed has been selected for 
George Clarkes Amazing spaces Shed of the Year final.
To be screened this summer. It is now open to the public vote.
This is an opportunity to bring model railways and in particular 
standard 0 gauge to the forefront on UK national television.
Therefore will you please vote for me and ask all friends and family to vote.
Please click on the link below under normal sheds and vote Dream City Railway.

http://www.readersheds.co.uk/vote.cfm

It is important to vote to gain extra air time thanks in anticipation. Roy.



video of extension.

https://youtu.be/MTHDsDRD4os


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

Wow, very nice. Elaborate setup, very intense use of space. Good job.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

OK, you got my vote, very impressive! :thumbsup:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Done... :thumbsup:


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Done! Would the mods mind if I made a thread in the general model train category linking to this one? Get out the vote and all that? Maybe a cooler title, help me win contest or something like that


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I moved it for you....


----------



## icolectto (Nov 28, 2012)

Consider it done.


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

Is it legal for those of us in the states to vote for this since we won't be viewing it on BBC there? I mean, you did say it would be airing there across the pond correct? If it is, I will be more than happy to give my vote!


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

There is a BBC America, besides its online, that negates any and all borders in my book


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

sjm9911 said:


> There is a BBC America, besides its online, that negates any and all borders in my book


Well, since you put it that way & the internet IS worldwide... I just cast my vote for you my friend. Best of luck to you!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Like! (and voted, too!)


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

You got my vote and much deservedly so. 
Very nice indeed.

Magic


----------



## Ken O. (Mar 25, 2014)

good job! you got my vote!


----------



## royjames (Jul 16, 2011)

Texas Hi-Railer said:


> Is it legal for those of us in the states to vote for this since we won't be viewing it on BBC there? I mean, you did say it would be airing there across the pond correct? If it is, I will be more than happy to give my vote!


Hi There,
Thanks for the votes. Yes as far as I am aware votes from anywhere are allowed but only one vote per IP address. I have to attend the final on June 10th and it will be screened in the summer. I will find out if it is possible to make a copy and put a link on this Forum.
I will certainly let you know how I get on win or lose.

Voting closes this Friday at Noon so if you wish to vote for Dream City Railway.
the link is below.

http://www.readersheds.co.uk/vote.cfm

Roy.


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

Another vote.


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

got my vote :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I put a vote in for you.:smilie_daumenpos:
Let us know the results.


----------



## morland (Sep 25, 2012)

Voted! Very nice layout! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------

